# Should I buy the Canon 6D to augment my current system and style..?



## martinslade (May 17, 2017)

I am thinking of expanding my photography which is currently action photo-shoots of dogs, to include natural shots of dogs and kids playing and possibly just kids playing. I currently shoot a Canon 70D + Sigma 120-300 f2.8 OS which is fine in bright sunlight using fast shutter, low'ish ISO (200-400) as dogs don’t squint in the sun. If I move to shooting kids I think I will need to move into the shade under the canopy in the local parks to avoid harsh light. I expect to lose a few stops of light so was thinking of getting a Canon 6D which will also shorten the tele effect. I also have a 50mm f1.8 STM which fits full frame. Is this a good idea or is there a better solution in this price range..?


----------



## LesC (May 17, 2017)

I love my 6D but it's not really orientated towards action photography as the AF is pretty basic. Excellent for Landscapes/travel but for action I use my 80D ...

There's a 6D MKII due later this year which may well have improved AF though.


----------



## Sporgon (May 17, 2017)

LesC said:


> I love my 6D but it's not really orientated towards action photography as the AF is pretty basic. Excellent for Landscapes/travel but for action I use my 80D ...
> 
> There's a 6D MKII due later this year which may well have improved AF though.



But......

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23146.0


----------



## bholliman (May 17, 2017)

martinslade said:


> I am thinking of expanding my photography ... to include natural shots of dogs and kids playing and possibly just kids playing. ... was thinking of getting a Canon 6D which will also shorten the tele effect. ... Is this a good idea or is there a better solution in this price range..?




The 6D is an excellent camera and a terrific value. I owned one from December 2012-October 2016 and it was my only DSLR for most of that time. As LesC pointed out, the AF on the 6D is pretty basic, there are better camera bodies available for moving subjects, but outside of the *much* more expensive 5D MkIV, 1Dx or 1Dx MkII, its the best low light/higher ISO body Canon makes. 

The series by Dawid Gaszynski in Sporgon's link show what is possible with the 6D in the hands of a skilled photographer even with the limited AF system. 

You should also consider a 5D MkIII. Prices are coming down, but still nearly 1.5x or 2x higher than the 6D. With the 5D MkIII you get a much better AF system, but the 6D has a better sensor and higher ISO images are cleaner. So, as is often the case, there is no one best solution. 

If you are not in a hurry, wait for the 6D MkII announcement to see if it might be a better fit for what you are looking for. I expect the Mk II will be 2x the price of the 6D MkI at introduction. I expect the 6D MkII will be better all-around than the 5D MkIII, but we won't know until its announced.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 17, 2017)

It will be a big upgrade over the 70D, your 70D will not get much use in the future. Be sure to check street prices for the 6D at Canon Price Watch. They will put you in touch with a authorized Canon dealer who will sell the camera at a reduced price. (May be USA or Canada, usually a name you know)

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/street-prices/


----------



## martinslade (May 18, 2017)

Thank you everyone for taking the time to reply it has been most helpful. I have had a look at the EXIF data from 70D from a shoot under the tree canopy on bright sunny day and was shooting at f2.8, 1/640th and ISO 500 and noticed quite a lot of motion blur and camera shake when the subjects were moving. Ideally, I would have chosen 1/1250th at f4 but ISO 2000 is too noisy and this was on a really sunny day in the shade. This is where the 6D would have been so useful.
Part of my reasoning with this is the anticipated price drop on the 6D when the mark 2 is released. If I am going to go full frame, this would seem the right time when such a nice quality sensor/camera is such a bargain. I was a little worried about the af accuracy but the link from Sporgon has given me confidence on whats possible using centre point focus on moving subjects. I used to have a 400D and got good results this way...
Here's the shot that got me thinking about this albeit taken in the open:


----------



## Mikehit (May 18, 2017)

The 6D AF is just fine with larger subjects and with a bit of practice to keep the AF point where you want it when the subject moves.I agree the 6D2 will likely have a more elaborate AF system and it will be interesting to see how far it goes.


----------



## Zv (May 18, 2017)

If you know how to use it the 6D does quite well tracking large subjects moving at moderate speed. Not so sure about erratic and quick moving subjects (which kids tend to do). So basically good for adults walking about but maybe not for kids running around. The center AF point is the only one I use and it does a pretty decent job. Enable BBF and tune the custom settings for tracking sensitivity and you can get some reliable results. Unless your career depends upon getting the decisive shot I'd say the 6D is more than capable. 

FPS wise I actually like the slower for people. I don't need 10 shots of the person in the exact same position. I like to shoot in short bursts. Like 3 or four shots at a time. A nice steady rhythm (pop-pop-pop ... break..). Even then I end up taking over 300 in about an hour! 

In silent shutter mode it slows down even more (can't remember exact no of fps) and I find unsuitable for any moving target. So if silent and fast is a requirement this is not the one.


----------



## hbr (May 18, 2017)

I doubt that the price of the 6D is going to fall much more from where it is right now. I paid around $2100 when it first came out and lately I have seen them selling for around $1100 to $1200. That is close to half of the price that it was in the beginning. I have the 6D and the 7D II an my 6D is still my most used camera. I only use the 7D II for birds in flight.

Good luck in your decision,
Brian


----------



## bholliman (May 19, 2017)

hbr said:


> *I doubt that the price of the 6D is going to fall much more from where it is right now.* I paid around $2100 when it first came out and lately I have seen them selling for around $1100 to $1200. That is close to half of the price that it was in the beginning. I have the 6D and the 7D II an my 6D is still my most used camera. I only use the 7D II for birds in flight.
> 
> Good luck in your decision,
> Brian



Agreed, I don't think the price will drop much if any.

A 6D and 7DII is a great combo hbr!


----------



## hbr (May 19, 2017)

Thanks, bholliman. And a ton, (not literally), of "L: lenses.  In the past I have waited too long for prices to fall and then one day the items were gone. Cameras these days all take fantastic pictures and unless one is a pro or has a lot of money burning a hole in one's pocket, the 6D could make a photographer very happy for many years to come.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 19, 2017)

For the intended use I'd spend the money on HSS capable battery powered lighting, that will elevate your images vastly more than the move from crop to ff.


----------



## PCM-madison (May 19, 2017)

I agree with the strengths and weaknesses of the 6D mentioned earlier in this thread. I am also a 6D + 7D mii shooter. I can definitely say that when the light is fading, my 6D can make images that are much better than the 7D mii. Here is a recent example of an Eastern Screech Owl I photographed 15 minutes after sunset using ambient light (6D, 300mm, f2.8, 1/125, iso 12800). I know from experience, the 7D mii would not have given an acceptable image in this situation.


----------



## hbr (May 20, 2017)

Great shot, PCM-madison.

I purchased my 7D II to photograph all the birds that visit my back yard and at the time my 6D did not support f/8, (my new 400 f/5.6 with a 1.4 TC). In full sun, even using as slow a shutter speed and iso 100 the pictures were very noisy and were very difficult to edit the noise out. Using other lenses at f/2.8 it delivers great images, but nowhere as clean as the 6D.

Brian


----------



## Cory (May 20, 2017)

I recently ditched my 70D and a bunch of lenses for a 6D, 35 2.0 IS and 135 2.0 and couldn't be more pleased. I prefer simple and the 6D is perfect. I do a lot of "running" events so we'll see what happens with that, but generally just use center-point focus anyway so I think I good. 
Really kinda LOVE it; A LOT!!!
YMMV


----------



## SecureGSM (May 20, 2017)

The best advice ever, in my opinion. +100




privatebydesign said:


> For the intended use I'd spend the money on HSS capable battery powered lighting, that will elevate your images vastly more than the move from crop to ff.


----------



## EduPortas (May 20, 2017)

I agree with what has been said. It's highly unlikely that the 6D will fall in price much more.

It's a great camera, very simplistic yet delivers superb image quality.

I still regret selling it and then reentering the Canon system via the 7D mark II, which is also

great, but the 6D is clearly a step above in image quality.


----------



## SteveM (May 20, 2017)

For a very inexpensive alternative try out dxo prime (noise reduction). I resisted this product for 3 or 4 years, but when I eventually tried the trial version I was blown away. Where Photoshop noise reduction probably gives 1 stop extra, this gives 2.
With a Nikon D7200 I was getting images I would happily put in a wedding album at 6400 ISO....detail in eyebrows still visible in a head and shoulders portrait. At 12800 ISO that detail had gone.
I know we all like new gear, so do I, but this is a very inexpensive alternative.
Downside is such that the software takes approx 35 seconds to process one image and that is on a new high spec pc.


----------

